# Northern Indiana Forecloser REO snow maintenance



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I am looking for some contacts into the REO Foreclosed properties business for snow removal. I was approached a couple of years ago about doing this but at the time we just weren't large enough to handle that type of area. We have grown substantially in the last couple of years and I would very much like to look into it again. Please PM me if you have any information that could put mne on the right path again. Thanks


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

Bump......


----------

